# waiting two weeks



## bluealein56 (Jul 16, 2009)

ok so its been almost two weeks and still nothing from attitude. Its been at the new york customs dept for exactlly a week now. i tried calling the usps and they said they have no way of tracking it cause i only have a refrence number. Im getttin pissed, i want my bubblegum. how long does it usually take you guys in the us say south east to get their stuff?


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 16, 2009)

relax it will be there soon it sometimes gets tied up in customs give it till mon or tues


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 16, 2009)

Try to chill, and be most patient,
   That is truly one of life's secrets to happiness.


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 17, 2009)

yes, you both are right, just a little anxious i guess, plus i already dislike the usps


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 22, 2009)

still nothing. its been in customs for two weeks in new york and the postal service wont give me any info b/c attitude doesnt provide a tracking number for the usps. also have a hard time getting attitude to communicate back with me

i hate to sound as if im trashing their name but im getting a bit frustrated about the whole issue.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess I am not clear on this.  I personally would not want a tracking number but I do not live in California or another "lucky" state.  If the package has been in customs for two weeks in New York, then sounds like Attitude sent the package promptly and there is nothing they can do about customs holding this up.

I haven't ordered seeds on line before.  What is their policy on seeds that are confiscated by customs?  Do they replace or does the buyer accept the risk?


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 23, 2009)

depends on where you shop and what kind of "shipping" you order. in my case. YEs. I just dont want it to come to that. 
I know im impatient and yes it is a virtue, but it is one i lack. Im sure they will come any day now..............hopefully


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 29, 2009)

still nothing.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 29, 2009)

If it is in the US customs dept then Attitude did their end of the agreement, you cant put any blame on Attitude, its not their fault your customs is delaying delivery.

eace:


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 29, 2009)

i expect attitude to do something more than just tell me to wait 90 days. Now i work in shipping and i know it takes not long at all to clear customs if shipped correctly. if paper work is not done correctly it doesnt take long at all.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 29, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Try to chill, and be most patient,
> That is truly one of life's secrets to happiness.


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a long wait for a Attitude order, longest I've heard of yet.


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 29, 2009)

i just oreded on 23rd got the 28th just wait the 90 did you do the guaranteed shipping


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 30, 2009)

yep did gaurantee.... Insane
everyone i talked to in our customs dept has no idea why it would be taking so long. Of course I didnt tell them what I ordered though


----------



## Locked (Jul 30, 2009)

That long in customs is not good at all...I hve never had an order from Attitude taken longer then a full week....


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jul 30, 2009)

do i remember reading in another thread that you didn't get the stealth shipping with this order?


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 31, 2009)

i did get the stealth


----------



## bluealein56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That long in customs is not good at all...I hve never had an order from Attitude taken longer then a full week....



yes and the people at Attitude seem to think its not big deal at all
3 days from now will be one month since i placed my order. 
no big deal they say though
iM gonna go ahead and say they wont be making it hear this go around.


----------

